# time



## david freeman

by the way how are you lads and lassies doing on the UK OFFSHORE shelf, how are you social distancing? a helicopter each on the unmanned platforms, or support staff feeding one from the galley, or our the oil companies 'kicking one up the ass' and telling one to get on with the job? or are you down the skeleton staff/maintenance crew?


----------

